
Dummy Head Recording (1975) [pdf] - nkurz
http://www.michaelgerzonphotos.org.uk/articles/Dummy.pdf
======
tacos
"The KU 100 dummy head is a replica of the human head with a microphone built
into each ear."

[https://www.neumann.com/?lang=en&id=current_microphones&cid=...](https://www.neumann.com/?lang=en&id=current_microphones&cid=ku100_description)

In practice it has limited utility. See the wiki page for some reasons why it
doesn't really work in the cases you think it would.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_recording](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_recording)

~~~
flyinghamster
If you want to experiment with binaural recording and don't want to spend lots
of money on the Neumann, there are microphones that will fit in-ear like
earbuds.

One of the less expensive examples: [http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-
bin/gold/item/SP-TFB-2](http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-
bin/gold/item/SP-TFB-2)

Of course, the sky's the limit when it comes to microphone pricing, and as
with anything in audio, it's that last 10% that costs a fortune.

Edit: Neumann also has an Android app that will allow you to quickly calculate
stereo recording angles when using conventional mics. Unfortunately, it
requires Adobe AIR to be installed as well.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.neuman...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.neumann.recordingtools)

------
jakobegger
Very interesting. I knew that time differences were more important than
intensity for localisation, but I did not know that the most important part
for localisation is actually the reflection of sounds by the pinnae.

Quite surprising to find out the reason why our ears are shaped the way they
are.

------
jameshart
Suggests an interesting optimization for immersive head-tracking VR systems
might be to dynamically model pinna-reflection to correctly relocalize sounds
vertically, as well as in the horizontal plane. How good is 3D sound modeling
in game engines today?

~~~
hrnnnnnn
I know this is something Oculus have been putting some effort into, but I'm
not up on the technical details.

edit: yep, they're using simulated binaural sound
[http://www.polygon.com/2015/2/12/8028379/binaural-3d-audio-v...](http://www.polygon.com/2015/2/12/8028379/binaural-3d-audio-
virtual-reality-oculus-rift-project-morpheus)

